# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Melanotan II produced lots of face moles

## dinko

I am on 4th day of Melanotan II.
I see lot of new moles in my face.

No more melanotan for me but what happens with those mole. 
Will they go away or I have to do a facial treatment?

Please advice.

----------


## oscarjones

Considering you only used it for a short period of time, most will fade naturally. Give it some time, about 6 months, and anything left will need to be zap'd off by a dermatologist or laser specialist.

----------


## dinko

does anyone used a laser treatment to fade those small moles? i mean without surgery

----------


## Tigershark

I have been getting freckles from it but no moles. I have one mole on my back and unless I want to pay out of pocket my insurance will not cover it because it is what they consider cosmetic.

----------


## Forbidden16

I got a few moles in my face about 1 week into MTII and I was starting to get as scared as you (although they were just like 4-5 small dots at the sides, but dark). I continued the cycle ramping up the dose and no anymore moles popped on the face, the ones I got over my upper body / face were there from the first week and from then on I believe they just got darker. I was pale as paper and in 3 weeks with tanning (after 10+ days on) I was very dark (I overdid the tanning some lol).

I would continue and endure the psychological part if they aren't too bad, I had to, since I had read it was to be expected. And thank god I did!

----------


## pheenyx1

I had the same thing. I kept going (and overdid the tanning too. Looked purple for a couple days) but as the rest of my skin caught up, they became less noticeable. I am an Irish boy, but I have a deeper, darker tan than the Italians I work with. LOVE this shit!

----------


## dinko

So, what about the moles guys? They faded or they stay for ever?

----------


## Forbidden16

Oh, sorry I didn't address that part in my post. As of now I've been little over a month off MTII and the moles have faded quite noticeably where they aren't even something to "look at" anymore, and as I see it, they will keep in that direction. I've tried to maintain the tan naturally and the moles fade but the tan persists. Although I might go back to using MTII at a maintenance dose, the hassle of tanning and the damage to your skin is something I wanna remove.

----------


## oscarjones

MTII moles/freckles/melanin deposits have always been on your body, the melanogensis just makes them more prominent. So, in order to remove them you'll either need to let them sorta "fade" over time, but some don't go away and will require a zap with a laser. Costs about $250 for an all over body zapping to remove moles and freckles, one time deal, and you're done. No biggie.

----------


## dinko

I read all your comments and I tried one more day with MTII and guess. More moles in face. Around 3-4 new.
I am so confused  :Frown:

----------


## 956Vette

> I read all your comments and I tried one more day with MTII and guess. More moles in face. Around 3-4 new.
> I am so confused


Were you not prepared for the psychological part of the experience or did you have no business using MT-II in the first place? Not sure why folks jump the gun and use super potent melanotan II. Absolute worst knee jerk reaction is when the laser therapy route is mentioned, fyi. A lot of great guidance within this thread, best of luck dinko

----------


## VegasRenegade

I do not think it gives you any more just darkens some that were unnoticed. this happen to me for sure but all faded away when I stop using

----------


## Judah

> I have been getting freckles from it but no moles. I have one mole on my back and unless I want to pay out of pocket my insurance will not cover it because it is what they consider cosmetic.


Just tell your doctor that the mole hurts. They will remove it and it will be coverd.

----------


## PecBounce

If its only $250.00 to get them removed then why not just do that?

----------

